# Does he still like me? :(



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maverick has really taken a liking to my Dad and my Dad has warmed a lot to the little guy. Whenever Maverick sees or hears my dad, he tries his best to get to him. He rides around on his shoulder, sings to him, does heart wings everytime he comes in the room, everything. 
Lately, Maverick has gotten very nippy towards me but is an angel with my dad. Not that that's completely bad; I'm glad they like each other, but I miss my Maverick.  Whenever he's on my shoulder he's either screaming for my dad or biting my ear and neck. 
Does he still like me, or am I doing something wrong? 

-Rowdy


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Is he like that with you when your dad's not around?
I'm thinking he could be hormonal. When I first got Moon, Juju turned on me for a couple of weeks because he chose Moon as his mate. He would attack me if I tried to give him scritches or ask him to step up. I thought he hated me, and I was devastated! After a couple of weeks of long nights, he returned to normal and has never acted that way since.

Now, he could just be a one-person tiel. They do exist. In which case you'll probably have to resign yourself to working with him when it's just the two of you. Food bribery is your friend. Sorry you're going through this! I kind of know how you feel because Moon couldn't care less about me now that he has Freya. I'm very fortunate that most of my birds did choose me, though.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Try hormonal reduction
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 if it doesn't he might be a one person bird, good luck


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

He's not too bad when my dad's not around; he's content to sit on my knee and millet from me while I read or write. But if even hears my dad talking in another part of the house, he starts screaming and turns into one mad little bird if I try to move him or offer more millet to distract him. 

I'll definitely try the hormonal reduction though. Anything that might help!


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

Awwww poor thing you were so excited to get Maverick and have a bird of your own...I hope he realizes he can love you both....My cockatoo often acts like she prefers my husband as he is her play mate and gives her more treats then i prefer but once in a while she bites him and demands my attention...  I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's disappointing!
Ollie adores my dad. she chooses him over me, but she doesn't scream for him thankfully 
hang in there rowdy!!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko loves my dad too, but he still prefers me by a long shot.

Hope you can get your baby to be yours again! earl:


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

RowdyTiel said:


> Maverick has really taken a liking to my Dad and my Dad has warmed a lot to the little guy. Whenever Maverick sees or hears my dad, he tries his best to get to him. He rides around on his shoulder, sings to him, does heart wings everytime he comes in the room, everything.
> Lately, Maverick has gotten very nippy towards me but is an angel with my dad. Not that that's completely bad; I'm glad they like each other, but I miss my Maverick.  Whenever he's on my shoulder he's either screaming for my dad or biting my ear and neck.
> Does he still like me, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> -Rowdy


Oh my GAWD. This is SO the story of Sunny. In fact, all I have to do is copy exactly what you wrote, word for word, and just replace "Maverick" with "Sunny"! :lol: Sunny also ADORES my dad. The way I see it, we have to let our tiels be what they are. Sunny may adore my dad, but she and I have our own unique bond. We eat off the same plate, go into the shower together and sleep in the same room. She always prefers to stay with me wherever I am. If we're both in our room and I leave, within 1 minute I will hear rapid tiel footsteps on the floor  which is Sunny running out of the room to be with me. So it's okay that she adores my dad. I don't mind.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been putting him on long nights and he's not as hissy as he was toward me but still not pleased with me.  I've been feeding him millet by hand but now he won't even take that from, instead he hisses at it and lunges at it or my fingers. And if I put him on my shoulder where he used to really enjoy being, he attacks my neck and ear.  I've started taming all over again but it's usually fruitless since he won't take any food from me.  I don't know what I've done wrong!
He still steps up for my dad and is very good with him.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

But on a lighter note, he's starting to grow his flights and has been abke to fly about the room with no crashing! Yay! He sings every morning and throughout the day and is generally a very happy bird. He's even got part of the Andy Griffith theme down! I need to get a vid sometime because he does it really well, I'm so proud of him. :3


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sure he still does like you  What I did for Beaker when he started screaming for my father (Who doesn't really do anything with him, expect talking) when he left or came in and Beaker started calling, was I became very affectionate toward him. I taught him like, what we (Me and Beaker) have established as our mating call which is simply kissing. Whenever he screamed for him, I kiss and he kisses back. We kinda made it so it says in cockatiel language "Hey, mate." or "Don't you leave me. _I'm_ your mate, remember?" Perhaps you could try something like that?


----------

